# First time out w/ pic



## country time_85 (Mar 12, 2009)

Floating spawn did the trick went 1 for 2.. Great day to be standing on the river bank!!!


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats, beauty fish


----------



## 1styearff (Mar 3, 2010)

Score! Beats my day - putting in flooring in the laundry room :sad:


----------



## DXTShooter (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I bet it was a blast fighting it! nice work!


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

1styearff said:


> Score! Beats my day - putting in flooring in the laundry room :sad:


 Wow, exact same chore I had been asigned by the warden:lol:


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow!!!! Nice catch. I got a nice male steelhead on Sunday. Took it on a tip up under 2 feet of ice in 3 fow. I half expect that it will be at least two more weeks before i get to fish in open water. It was 18 degrees when I headed out yesterday.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

That's a healthy one, nice work!


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

Congrats that's a gorgeous fish I can't wait to get out

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

